# Comic Book Screensavers



## davebaxter (Jul 24, 2009)

The first of many posts I should make here. Please feel free to post your own comic book related (or directly derived) SS'ers!

My group, ROBOT COMICS, is releasing a bunch of comics for the Kindle 2, and as the books are released we're also putting up links to download free Screensavers, themed on the particular titles.

First up, THE DESERT PEACH!



LINK TO DOWNLOAD - DESERT PEACH SCREENSAVERS

SAMPLES:






















































And now the link! - DESERT PEACH SCREENSAVERS


COMING SOON - ARMAGEDDONQUEST SCREENSAVERS!

Anyone else have some cool Comic Book SS'ers?


----------

